# Default Gateway or Wan IP



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm just wondering what the difference is between default gateway and Wan IP. I thought it was the default gateway address that was usually the IP address designated for your router but when I log onto my router setup utility I have one address for Default Gateway and one for a WAN IP. When I perform a whatismyip test on websites it apears the WAN IP address is what is assigned to my router.

Also how am I able to access my upstair computer which has a local IP address from the outside world somehow going through my router?

Thanks in advance....

Callum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The Default Gateway is your gateway (usually a router) on the LAN side of your network. The WAN IP address is the public IP address that is given to you by your ISP provider.



> but when I log onto my router setup utility I have one address for Default Gateway and one for a WAN IP


Where are you seeing this? If you are seeing this in your routers WAN configuration, that would be correct because your router will need the default gateway for ISPs router too on its network.



> Also how am I able to access my upstair computer which has a local IP address from the outside world somehow going through my router?


Just to clarify, your machines are not connected to the router? If that is correct, then you can do a Virtual Private Network (VPN) but that would be a troublesome time. If you can connect all the machines to the router, you can access your computer much easier.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks....

No I have a wireless DSL router downstairs and my computer upstairs connects to the internet through that. I'm studying for the Network + at the moment so I'm just trying to learn as much as possible about everything. I'm getiting very confused about the fact I've set up a webserver on my upstairs computer and I'm really not sure how I would be able to reach my webserver from outside seing as I have a private IP address assigned.

Cheers again

Callum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are they both different servers or the same?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

And how did your machine upstairs get a public IP address?


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Different servers. One web no my upstairs computer, the other is the WAP downstairs, totally seperate


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, well if you were on the outside, you will need to configure your router to forward any www traffic on port 80 to your machine. For example:

Allow WAN *.* on port 80 protocol www forward it to LAN <ip address>:80

I would suggest that you give the webserver static ip address.

I got confused when you said in the first post that your computer upstairs had a local ip address  I thought you meant a public ip address


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Im sorry I've not explained very well. Ignore my mistake. I have a private IP rather....192.168.2.2 to be exact, the router being 192.168.2.1 and its public IP address being the WAN IP as you said earlier. 

How do I access my webserver on 192.168.2.2 from the internet. I'm assuming i would just type the WAN Ip address of my router to somehow get access to my network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

as long as your router is not blocking it, yes. for example if your ip address is 200.254.125.210, type in in the address bar http://200.254.125.210:80. Your router should forward the http (www) traffic to your webserver if you have put in the forwarder in.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Brilliant,thanks for all you help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

let me know if it works 

PS the Network + exam was a nightmare...


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

I setup what is called a virtual server set it to IP adress 192.168.2.1 it informed that it would set up the virtual webserver on port 8080 as port 80 is already in use. 

I then went into my browser and tried 192.168.2.1:8080, no luck....so I changed the IP address of the virtual server to the WAN IP eg. 80.23.34.3 address to check if that was the problem and still no luck, then suddenly my service went down. I restarted my router .....NO CONNECTION, then i tried a couple more time but still couldn't get back online. Then five minutes later I restarted and was connected but for some reason my WAP IP has suddenly change. ahhhhh whats happening?

Thanks


Callum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Possibly your ISP went down temporary and when it was back up, you recieved a new IP address from your ISP (via DHCP).

Also if you are on a residential internet account, your isp could be watching for an increase in bandwith and may charge you more for the internet service.

I assume you added the port number to the ip address when you tried to connect to it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually having the public IP address on your server as well as your router will result in a conflict. Prehaps thats what happened here. Your router and/or server didn't like it and reset it's ip address.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I setup what is called a virtual server set it to IP adress 192.168.2.1 ..."

Mistake, if not typo. Don't forward the port to your router's LAN address; forward it to your server's LAN address 192.168.2.2.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought it may have been a bit to much of a conincidence, my router going down while playing with the settings. As you said it must have been a conflict. I'm going to set the vitual server to the address of my web server 192.168.2.2, but I'm still unsure what address I would use to access it from anywhere else on the internet outside of my network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

your public IP address. then your router should forward it


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Once I've set up the web server on address 192.168.2.2 from my router what address do I use to access this from anywhere on the internet.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry I didnt see your reply.....thanks but when I type in my WAN IP i.e 81.77.16.23:8080 I get a page cannot be displayed reponse. I've also tried the same for the Deafult gateway address, but not getting a response from either.


----------

